
China’s Tinder Suspended in Chinese Appstores: Hookup Culture in the Crosshairs? - Mzperx
https://radiichina.com/hookup-culture-in-the-crosshairs-chinas-tinder-suspended/
======
krageon
This article mentions "illegal sex activity", but I have no idea what that
means. Is it prostitution? Some sort of trafficking deal?

~~~
rahimnathwani
According to this article, a video showing prostitutes receiving training on
how to most effectively use Momo went viral a few years ago:

[https://shanghaiist.com/2013/02/28/chinese_prostitutes_learn...](https://shanghaiist.com/2013/02/28/chinese_prostitutes_learn_to_use_wechat_weixin_momo_to_attract_clients/)

Momo is now Tantan's parent company.

